# Προσωπικότητα > Ναρκισσιστική Διαταραχή Προσωπικότητας >  Πώς μπορείς να σταθείς δίπλα σε ένα άτομο με ναρκισσιστική διαταραχή;

## mary_popins

Δημιουργώ αυτό το θέμα για να εκφράσω τον προσωπικό προβληματισμό μου και να ακούσω τις πολύτιμες εμπειρίες και απόψεις σας. Ο πατέρας μου από την αλλοπρόσαλλη συμπεριφορά του και βάσει των όσων έχω διαβάσει στο διαδίκτυο φαίνεται να έχει αυτή τη διαταραχή. Η διάγνωση προφανώς είναι δουλειά ενός ειδικού, τον οποίο όμως ποτέ δεν πρόκειται να επισκεφτεί ένα άτομο που θεωρεί πως τα κάνει όλα τέλεια, είναι σπουδαίος και οι άλλοι έχουν πάντα λάθος...

Αυτό που πραγματικά με προβληματίζει είναι, αυτός ο άνθρωπος όσο κι αν σε πληγώνει πολλές φορές με την συμπεριφορά του, δεν αξίζει να τον αγαπάς και να προσπαθήσεις να είσαι εκεί δίπλα του για να τον βοηθήσεις να ξεπεράσει τα προβλήματά του; Ένας σχιζοφρενής κινδυνεύεις μέχρι και να σε σκοτώσει πάνω σε μια κρίση, κι όμως λένε πως όταν βρίσκονται σε ένα ήρεμο και υγιές συναισθηματικά οικογενειακό περιβάλλον και όταν λαμβάνουν αγάπη και υποστήριξη ακόμα και οι σχιζοφρενείς έχουν ελπίδες να πάνε καλύτερα. Αν τους απομονώσεις μόνο επιδεινώνεται η πάθησή τους...

Με τους νάρκισσους τι κάνουμε; Τους πετάμε στα σκουπίδια αυτούς και τα προβλήματά τους και τρέχουμε μακριά να σωθούμε οι ίδιοι από τη δυστυχία του να ζεις δίπλα σε έναν "προβληματικό" άνθρωπο; Προφανώς για να στηρίξεις κάποιον πρέπει να στέκεσαι και εσύ ο ίδιος γερά στα πόδια σου ψυχολογικά, να είσαι ανεξάρτητος και δυνατός και να φροντίζεις πάντα γι αυτό. Από αυτή τη σκοπιά, δέχομαι τις διάφορες συμβουλές που διάβασα τύπου "φύγε μακριά να σωθείς" "κοίταξε τον εαυτό σου".

Βλέπω όμως στο forum και άλλους να προβληματίζονται για το πώς ακριβώς μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε την/τον σύντροφό, κάποιο συγγενή ή αγαπημένο πρόσωπο με αυτή τη διαταραχή, εφ όσον ο ίδιος δεν υποψιάζεται καν ότι έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα και μάλιστα μας καταρρακώνει ψυχολογικά με τις συμπεριφορές του. Προφανώς για να προβληματίζεστε, αγαπάτε αυτό το άτομο, το θέλετε στη ζωή σας και νιώθετε πραγματικά την ανάγκη να το βοηθήσετε γι αυτό κι εγώ εστιάζω το θέμα μου στο πως μπορούμε και αν μπορούμε να προσφέρουμε ουσιαστική βοήθεια σε αυτά τα άτομα...

----------


## Remedy

τα πραγματα ειναι απλα... στο αδιεξοδο τους.
μιλας για μια διαταραχη, απο δικη σου διαγνωση, ομως... εκτος αν υπαρχει διαγνωση και δεν μας το ειπες.

εισαι βεβαιη οτι ειναι διαταραχη η απλα υποπτευεσαι?
υποθετω πως δεν εισαι ψυχιατρος. το σκαλισμα στο ιντερνετ δεν ειναι ψυχιατρικη γνωση, αλλα πασαλειμα.
θα μπορουσες αρχικα να συμβουλευτεις εσυ ψυχιατρο για να δεις αν με την διηγηση σου καταφερει να σε βεβαιωσει οτι οντως προκειται για καποιου τυπου διαταραχη.

*αν ΟΝΤΩΣ ειναι διαταραγμενος, δεν μπορεις να προσφερεις "ουσιαστικη βοηθεια" που ρωτας, μονο ειδικος μπορει.*

μπορεις να εχεις την πρεπουσα σταση ομως, ειτε για να προφυλαξεις τον εαυτο σου, ειτε για τον βοηθησεις να αισθανθει λιγο καλυτερα στην περιπτωση που βρισκεται σε καποιου ειδους υπαρξιακο αδιεξοδο λογω της συμπεριφροας του και του οτι δεν μενει κανεις διπλα του . συμβαινει κατι τετοιο? εχει τον ανθρωποδιωχτη λογω της συμπεριφορας του, η ειναι με ανθρωπους διπλα του και μονο εσυ υποφερεις???

πρεπει να ξεκαθαρισεις τι απ τα δυο θελεις να κανεις, για να δεις και πως πρεπει να φερθεις.
για να σωσεις τον εαυτο σου, φευγεις. 
για να τον βοηθησεις στην μοναξια του (ΑΝ ισχυει, επαναλαμβανω), τον συναναστρεφεσαι μεχρι εκει που δεν σου μπλοκαρει την ζωη.

----------


## Macgyver

Κι ο πατερας μου ειναι ετσι , αλλα δεν ειναι ναρκισσος , απλως ειναι εγωισταρος ................ δεν εχουμε πολλα πολλα , και τελειωσε , ειχα μια σκασιλα για τον πατερα μου ........................συμφωνω με την προλαλησασα ρεμεντυ , γενικως .........δεν μπορεις εσυ να τον βαφτισεις ' ναρκισσο ' ..........

----------


## mary_popins

Πώς "έτσι" είναι ο πατέρας σου; Αφού δεν περιέγραψα τη συμπεριφορά του, με ποιά ακριβώς συμπεριφορά ταύτισες τον δικό σου πατέρα;

----------


## elis

Mary Poppins όταν ο άνθρωπος είναι μεγάλος σε ηλικία έχει δικαίωμα να αναπτύξει ότι διαταραχή θέλει λόγω των βιωμάτων του δεν είναι σαν κι εμάς που είναι από το καθισιό βάλε όρια αλλά να σαι σχετικά κοντά κατά τα άλλα μπορεί να έχει ότι θέλει

----------


## Macgyver

> Πώς "έτσι" είναι ο πατέρας σου; Αφού δεν περιέγραψα τη συμπεριφορά του, με ποιά ακριβώς συμπεριφορά ταύτισες τον δικό σου πατέρα;


Bασιστηκα στο οτι ο δικος μου , νομιζει επισηε οτι τα κανει τελεια , ποτε δεν εχει αδικο σε τιποτα , και παντα φταινε οι αλλοι , αυτος ποτε ........................ εχει κανει πραματα στην ζωη του , αλλα δεν ισχυει οτι δεν κανει λαθη και παντα φταινε οι αλλοι , και αυτος ειναι αψογος ..............αν καταλαβα καλα , αυτα που γραφεις , αν δεν καταλαβα καλα , μην λαβεις υπ οψη το ποστ μου , και ληγει το θεμα , δεν θα τσακωουμε ποιουνου ο πατερας ειναι διαταραγμενος , τι σημασια εχει , αυτοι οι ανθρωποι , οι ξερολες , οι αλανθαστοι , ποτε δεν πανε σε ψυχιατρο , γιατι να πανε , αφου τα κανουν ολα τελεια ? 

Γενικα πιστευω οτι οι εχοντες πραματικη χρεια ψυχιατρου , η ψυχοταδε , ποτε δεν πανε σε γιατρο αναλογο ...........εκ πειρας το λεω .......


Και τελευταια κυκλοφορει πολυ η εκφραση .' ναρκισσος ' ενω λιγοι εχουν την διαταραχη αυτη ............... κι εμενα μαρεσει ο εαυτος μου , εχω πολλη αυτοπεποιθηση , με θεωρω ικανο ατομο , τοχω αποδειξει , με εργα , αυτο σημαινει οτι ειμαι ναρκισσος ? μπορει καλλιστα ναμαι ψωνιο ...........

----------


## Constantly curious

> Δημιουργώ αυτό το θέμα για να εκφράσω τον προσωπικό προβληματισμό μου και να ακούσω τις πολύτιμες εμπειρίες και απόψεις σας. Ο πατέρας μου από την αλλοπρόσαλλη συμπεριφορά του και βάσει των όσων έχω διαβάσει στο διαδίκτυο φαίνεται να έχει αυτή τη διαταραχή. Η διάγνωση προφανώς είναι δουλειά ενός ειδικού, τον οποίο όμως ποτέ δεν πρόκειται να επισκεφτεί ένα άτομο που θεωρεί πως τα κάνει όλα τέλεια, είναι σπουδαίος και οι άλλοι έχουν πάντα λάθος...
> 
> Αυτό που πραγματικά με προβληματίζει είναι, αυτός ο άνθρωπος όσο κι αν σε πληγώνει πολλές φορές με την συμπεριφορά του, δεν αξίζει να τον αγαπάς και να προσπαθήσεις να είσαι εκεί δίπλα του για να τον βοηθήσεις να ξεπεράσει τα προβλήματά του; Ένας σχιζοφρενής κινδυνεύεις μέχρι και να σε σκοτώσει πάνω σε μια κρίση, κι όμως λένε πως όταν βρίσκονται σε ένα ήρεμο και υγιές συναισθηματικά οικογενειακό περιβάλλον και όταν λαμβάνουν αγάπη και υποστήριξη ακόμα και οι σχιζοφρενείς έχουν ελπίδες να πάνε καλύτερα. Αν τους απομονώσεις μόνο επιδεινώνεται η πάθησή τους...
> 
> Με τους νάρκισσους τι κάνουμε; Τους πετάμε στα σκουπίδια αυτούς και τα προβλήματά τους και τρέχουμε μακριά να σωθούμε οι ίδιοι από τη δυστυχία του να ζεις δίπλα σε έναν "προβληματικό" άνθρωπο; Προφανώς για να στηρίξεις κάποιον πρέπει να στέκεσαι και εσύ ο ίδιος γερά στα πόδια σου ψυχολογικά, να είσαι ανεξάρτητος και δυνατός και να φροντίζεις πάντα γι αυτό. Από αυτή τη σκοπιά, δέχομαι τις διάφορες συμβουλές που διάβασα τύπου "φύγε μακριά να σωθείς" "κοίταξε τον εαυτό σου".
> 
> Βλέπω όμως στο forum και άλλους να προβληματίζονται για το πώς ακριβώς μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε την/τον σύντροφό, κάποιο συγγενή ή αγαπημένο πρόσωπο με αυτή τη διαταραχή, εφ όσον ο ίδιος δεν υποψιάζεται καν ότι έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα και μάλιστα μας καταρρακώνει ψυχολογικά με τις συμπεριφορές του. Προφανώς για να προβληματίζεστε, αγαπάτε αυτό το άτομο, το θέλετε στη ζωή σας και νιώθετε πραγματικά την ανάγκη να το βοηθήσετε γι αυτό κι εγώ εστιάζω το θέμα μου στο πως μπορούμε και αν μπορούμε να προσφέρουμε ουσιαστική βοήθεια σε αυτά τα άτομα...


To Mήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την Διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης (απαγορεύονται οι online διαγνώσεις) Η μονη συμβουλη που εχω να σου δωσω ειναι εαν νιωθεις οτι ρουφας ολη την αρνητικη ενεργεια, εισαι ευαλωτη, ευπηρεαστη και δεν τα βγαζεις περα, ενημερωσου οσο μπορεις πρωτον βιβλιογραφικα ον λαιν για την διαταραχη - παρα πολλες φορες εχουν συμβουλες για το περιβαλλον και πως να αντιμετωπιζει ενα μελος που πασχει- και αν δεις οτι η ιδια αρχιζεις και το χανεις ξεκινησε συμβουλευτικη υποστηριξη.

----------


## Macgyver

> Mary Poppins όταν ο άνθρωπος είναι μεγάλος σε ηλικία έχει δικαίωμα να αναπτύξει ότι διαταραχή θέλει λόγω των βιωμάτων του δεν είναι σαν κι εμάς που είναι από το καθισιό βάλε όρια αλλά να σαι σχετικά κοντά κατά τα άλλα μπορεί να έχει ότι θέλει


Εlis , πολυ συμφωνω μαζι σου ..........ας αφησουμε τους γονεις μας στην ησυχια τους , πρεπει να τους ' σωσουμε ' καλα και ντε ? ουτε κι οι δικοι μου ειναι ' νορμαλ ' , αλλα δεν προσπαθω να τους αλλαξω , οτι ειναι , ειναι , κοιταω την δικη μου ζωη ............

----------


## Constantly curious

Συγνωμη αγορια αλλά οταν ενας ναρκισσος θεωρει οτι μπορει *λογω ανωτεροτητας* να κακοποιει λεκτικα, να ευνουχιζει την χαρα και την ελπιδα των κοντινων του ανθρωπων, δεν ειναι λυση η λογικη αυτη ας τον "τρελο στην τρελα του" και ειναι μεγαλος ανθρωπος ασε τον στην μοιρα του.
Κορη του ειναι. Νοιαζεται. *Θελει να μην τον μισησει ή παρατησει. 
Μαιρη αν λεω κατι λαθος διορθωσε με.*

----------


## black_adder

> ....... Η διάγνωση προφανώς είναι δουλειά ενός ειδικού, τον οποίο όμως ποτέ δεν πρόκειται να επισκεφτεί ένα άτομο που θεωρεί πως τα κάνει όλα τέλεια, είναι σπουδαίος και οι άλλοι έχουν πάντα λάθος...
> 
> ......Ένας σχιζοφρενής κινδυνεύεις μέχρι και να σε σκοτώσει πάνω σε μια κρίση, κι όμως λένε πως όταν βρίσκονται σε ένα ήρεμο και υγιές συναισθηματικά οικογενειακό περιβάλλον και όταν λαμβάνουν αγάπη και υποστήριξη ακόμα και οι σχιζοφρενείς έχουν ελπίδες να πάνε καλύτερα. Αν τους απομονώσεις μόνο επιδεινώνεται η πάθησή τους...
> Με τους νάρκισσους τι κάνουμε;


Προφανώς η διάγνωση ειναι θεμα ειδικού όπως γραφεις και εσυ. Μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερα να επισκεφθείς κάποιον και να τον ρωτήσεις συγκεκριμένα πως να σταθεις στον πατέρα σου; Ενα φορουμ ακόμα και αυτοβοηθειας δεν ειναι το καταλληλο μεσο πολλές φορες για να πάρει κανεις βοήθεια
Eπίσης για Οσα διαβαζεις στο internet, οσα στοιχεια και να αναγνωρίζεις οτι εχει ο πατερας σου δεν σημαινει οτι ισχυει παντα.
Με βαση τα διαγνωστικά κριτηρια που υπαρχουν (και ειναι αρκετα ξεχειλωμένα πολλές φορες) μπορει ο οποιοσδήποτε να έχει 4-5 διαφορετικές διαγνώσεις. Συνεπως θελει αρκετη προσοχη.
Προσωπικά άτομα με ναρκισσιστική διαταραχή τα αποφεύγω γιατι ειναι τρομερά κουραστικά, αλλά αυτό κάνω εγώ....
Νομιζω επίσης θέλει λίγο παραπάνω προσοχή οταν αναφερόμαστε για ανθρώπους με σχιζοφρένεια... Να αναπαράγουμε χωρίς να το θέλουμε στερεότυπα που υπαρχουν (ο σχιζοφρενης μπορει να σκοτωσει)δεν κανει καλό.
Γιατι τοτε και ενας με οριακη διαταραχη μπορει να σκοτωσει μεσα στο θυμό του, ενας με καταθλιψη επίσης (Να θυμίσω την περίπτωση του πιλότου που εριξε το αεροπλάνο στις άλπεις) κ.ο.κ

----------


## Constantly curious

> Προφανώς η διάγνωση ειναι θεμα ειδικού όπως γραφεις και εσυ. Μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερα να επισκεφθείς κάποιον και να τον ρωτήσεις συγκεκριμένα πως να σταθεις στον πατέρα σου; Ενα φορουμ ακόμα και αυτοβοηθειας δεν ειναι το καταλληλο μεσο πολλές φορες για να πάρει κανεις βοήθεια
> Eπίσης για Οσα διαβαζεις στο internet, οσα στοιχεια και να αναγνωρίζεις οτι εχει ο πατερας σου δεν σημαινει οτι ισχυει παντα.
> Με βαση τα διαγνωστικά κριτηρια που υπαρχουν (και ειναι αρκετα ξεχειλωμένα πολλές φορες) μπορει ο οποιοσδήποτε να έχει 4-5 διαφορετικές διαγνώσεις. Συνεπως θελει αρκετη προσοχη.
> Προσωπικά άτομα με ναρκισσιστική διαταραχή τα αποφεύγω γιατι ειναι τρομερά κουραστικά, αλλά αυτό κάνω εγώ....
> Νομιζω επίσης θέλει λίγο παραπάνω προσοχή οταν αναφερόμαστε για ανθρώπους με σχιζοφρένεια... Να αναπαράγουμε χωρίς να το θέλουμε στερεότυπα που υπαρχουν (ο σχιζοφρενης μπορει να σκοτωσει)δεν κανει καλό.
> Γιατι τοτε και ενας με οριακη διαταραχη μπορει να σκοτωσει μεσα στο θυμό του, ενας με καταθλιψη επίσης (Να θυμίσω την περίπτωση του πιλότου που εριξε το αεροπλάνο στις άλπεις) κ.ο.κ


Συμφωνω στις επισημανσεις και στον διαχωρισμο αληθειας και στερεοτυπου μυθου 100%.

----------


## treasure_octopus

> Συμφωνω στις επισημανσεις και στον διαχωρισμο αληθειας και στερεοτυπου μυθου 100%.


συμφωνώ απόλυτα, τα στερεότυπα μόνο κακό μπορεί να προκαλέσουν σε κάθε τομέα γιατί διαιωνίζουν πράγματα που δεν ισχύουν σε πολλές περιπτώσεις και πληγώνουν ανθρώπους και χειροτερεύουν καταστάσεις. Καλό θα ήταν σε κάθε σοβαρό πρόβλημα να παίρνουμε τη γνώμη ενός ειδικού. Όπως πολύ καλά ειπώθηκε εφόσον αγαπάς τον πατέρα σου και καλά κάνεις και τον νοιάζεσαι αξίζει να δοκιμάσεις και ότι βγει με έναν ειδικό. Μη βγάζεις μόνη σου συμπεράσματα και διαγνώσεις είναι κρίμα. Από την άλλη μην περιμένεις να αλλάξει μεγάλος άνθρωπος. Οι γονείς μας αυτοί είναι, ναι αξίζει να παλέψουμε για τις σχέσεις μας μαζί τους και πολλές φορές θα βγούμε και κερδισμένοι και οι δύο αλλά εαν κάτι δεν αλλάζει σε εκείνους πρέπει να δούμε απλά πως μπορούμε να διαμορφωθούμε εμείς όσο πιο ανώδυνα γίνεται γύρω από αυτό.

----------


## Remedy

> *Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης. Οποιος νοσει, αγνοει συνηθως οτι νοσει.* 
> Συνηθως στις διαταραχες προσωπικοτητας ουδεις δεν παει σε ψυχιατρο. Μονον οταν ξεσπασουν κρισεις αγχους κτλ. Η μονη συμβουλη που εχω να σου δωσω ειναι εαν νιωθεις οτι ρουφας ολη την αρνητικη ενεργεια, εισαι ευαλωτη, ευπηρεαστη και δεν τα βγαζεις περα, ενημερωσου οσο μπορεις πρωτον βιβλιογραφικα ον λαιν για την διαταραχη - παρα πολλες φορες εχουν συμβουλες για το περιβαλλον και πως να αντιμετωπιζει ενα μελος που πασχει- και αν δεις οτι η ιδια αρχιζεις και το χανεις ξεκινησε συμβουλευτικη υποστηριξη.


κι εσυ που το ξερεις βρε σεσε? τον εξετασες? 
αρκει να μην εχει παει καποιος στον γιατρο για να εχει με βεβαιοτητα καποια διαταραχη?
μερικες φορες καποιος δεν παει στον γιατρο γιατι δεν εχει ενοχλησεις και δυσλειτουργιες και πιθανον να μη εχει τπτ παθολογικο.
οποιος εχει αλυτες ενοχλησεις. εκεινος παει στον γιατρο.
για τα υπολοιπα που γραφεις και σαυτο το μηνυμα και στο αλλο, περι υποστηριξης και περι ενημερωσης των οικειων, συμφωνω απολυτα. αλλα μην μοιραζουμε διαγνωσεις ως ασχετοι (μη ειδικοι) και μαλιστα απο αποσταση...

----------


## Constantly curious

> κι εσυ που το ξερεις βρε σεσε? τον εξετασες? 
> αρκει να μην εχει παει καποιος στον γιατρο για να εχει με βεβαιοτητα καποια διαταραχη?
> μερικες φορες καποιος δεν παει στον γιατρο γιατι δεν εχει ενοχλησεις και δυσλειτουργιες και πιθανον να μη εχει τπτ παθολογικο.
> οποιος εχει αλυτες ενοχλησεις. εκεινος παει στον γιατρο.
> για τα υπολοιπα που γραφεις και σαυτο το μηνυμα και στο αλλο, περι υποστηριξης και περι ενημερωσης των οικειων, συμφωνω απολυτα. αλλα μην μοιραζουμε διαγνωσεις ως ασχετοι (μη ειδικοι) και μαλιστα απο αποσταση...


Remedy, ξεχασα να γραψω Mary_poppins " Αν λαβουμε ως δεδομενο οτι πασχει απο αυτη την διαταραχη..." δεν το καταλαβα, οτι η προταση μου σε καταφαση εμοιαζε με τελεσιδικη διαγνωση.
Δικη μου αμελεια, δικοι μου οι ποντοι σωστα εκαναν και με διορθωσαν.

----------


## kerasi

Δηλαδη τι κάνει ο μπαμπάς σου μαίρη;

----------


## Κέλας

Ωχ, είχα μια μαθήτρια με κάτι παρόμοιο σε NPD και είχει ναρκισσιστικές φαντασιώσεις πως είναι "πανέξυπνη" ενώ στην πραγματικότητα ήταν ποταπής νοημοσύνης. Δεν είχε συμπάθεια για κανένα πέρα απο τον εαυτό της. Εμμ... η βία ή το άγριο βρισίδι διάγνωσης της χαζομάρας τους είναι λύση σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις.

Βέβαια επειδή κάποιος έχει ΝΔΠ δεν σημαίνει πάντα πως δεν έχει συναισθαισία ή συμπάθεια... απλώς το κρύβει ή έχει λίγη.

----------

